# How to bond with a new horse?



## glitterhorse (Mar 20, 2011)

*note
I'm going to ride him everyday when I get him
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Palomino Brigade (Mar 20, 2011)

Get him to let you pet him all over, and brush/pet him every day. Give him treats and ride him a lot. Find out where he likes to be scratched, and give him massages. When you ride, try to ride by other horses and let them smell each other for a while or take him to new places, so he looks forward to going out with you. This is how Ray and I have bonded, and he's really stuck to me.


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

sometimes i'll just hang out in my horse's stall and talk to him. depending on which of my horses i'm spending time with they are all different. some like grooming others like playing games, and i treat each of them as individuals  get to know what your horse likes, and just like getting to know a new person, _listen_. yup horses will talk too, even in their own way


----------



## glitterhorse (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks! This helps a LOT!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Just spend time with it. Grooming and rubbing and petting all over. Maybe even try a join-up if you think you could do it. I did it with my mare just to see if it would work and it was really cool. Helped with some of the respect problems we had when I got her too.


----------



## Luvs2jump (Oct 11, 2010)

Grooming, giving him pats and scratches, I've taken a few on walks unmounted, I've sat on the ground while they've grazed (halter and lead rope), hanging out in his stall works too.


----------



## Chow (Mar 23, 2011)

After I ride my big guy I take of his tack and put his halter on and we go for a walk. We stop at patches of nice clover or grass so he can graze. Sometimes I sit on a log and watch and talk to him. Since we started this when I do turn him loose in the pastures he follows me back to the gate for a few more rubs.


----------

